# Rear brake caliper emergency



## stjalsma (May 6, 2008)

Trying to get this bottom bolt of the caliper off. It is completely unthreaded but will not come out. Need help bad people.

Video link attached. 




Thanks for any help

-Sam

:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I sure hope you don't have your car supporting itself on the suspension link on the jackstand like it looks in the video! If so, that's a bad place to put it! 

As far as the bolt, try finding an open end wrench that will slide over the bolt but is smaller than the flange and hammer against the wrench to push the brake bolt out. Hammer and drift pin is another option. Sometimes you have to put some heat on the caliper via a torch in the area where the bolt (or "slide pin") is stuck in the caliper.


----------



## stjalsma (May 6, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> I sure hope you don't have your car supporting itself on the suspension link on the jackstand like it looks in the video! If so, that's a bad place to put it!
> 
> As far as the bolt, try finding an open end wrench that will slide over the bolt but is smaller than the flange and hammer against the wrench to push the brake bolt out. Hammer and drift pin is another option. Sometimes you have to put some heat on the caliper via a torch in the area where the bolt (or "slide pin") is stuck in the caliper.


Thanks for the advice. I will try and heat it up and hammer it out. I do not have the car supported with the jack stand. I just have that there as a safety precaution.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok, it was hard to tell on the vid! Good luck!


----------

